

Software Engineering is the best Job of 2011 - coderdude
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704723104576062173458318658.htmlnal#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
cpeterso
The story link is scrogged. Here is a working link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870472310457606...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704723104576062173458318658.html)

~~~
coderdude
Sorry about that, link fail on my part.

